# Stopping redmoor from floating



## fish.com1 (24 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I've found a layout I am happy with (finally  ), and it is basically redmoor "branches" rooted into the substrate. I need a way of holding the branches in place so they won't float. Soaking them isn't really an option, because I would like to set up the tank soon, but because they are just single branches and not attached to a stump, would they soak quicker than normal? I would be happy waiting for 3 weeks max if this would work, but if it is going to take over a month say, I would rather use a differnet method.

I would appreciatte any thoughts on the soaking and any other ideas people have  

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Jul 2009)

You could drill a hole in the base of each piece (that would be hidden) and tie wrap it to a piece of slate.  The slate will lie under the substate hidden and hold the redmoor down.


----------



## baron von bubba (24 Jul 2009)

i used a nylon stocking with some substrate in it and draped that over my wood! 
May not be practical for smaller bits tho!


----------



## fish.com1 (24 Jul 2009)

Just been looking at some old threads, and found that boiling it can speed up the soaking process?


----------



## Sye Davies (24 Jul 2009)

boiling will help to a certain degree in my experience or siliconing them to pebbles or slate.


----------



## JamesC (24 Jul 2009)

Supposedly soaking wood in a solution of baking soda speeds up the process of making it sink.

James


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jul 2009)

i boiled mine and it sank straight away. a combination of boiling and attaching to something heavyish should do it IMO


----------



## paul.in.kendal (30 Jul 2009)

I've got some sheets of lead - could they be used safely?


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Jul 2009)

I'm not sure Paul.  Maybe in the short term but I wouldn't like to say for definite!


----------



## TLH (31 Jul 2009)

Lead is fish safe, just don't drink your tank water.  

I wouldn't worry about adding lead to the water system either as there are still houses out there with lead piping in them.


----------



## fish.com1 (17 Aug 2009)

Sorry for the late reply guys  

Thanks for all the ideas, I think I am going to try boiling it to make it sink. Only thing is though, the box I am going to use to boil the wood in, is plastic. Will it melt when i pour boiling water from the kettle in?

Cheers
Alex


----------

